# Jacob fell asleep on his coco pops



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Not kidding either :lol:

He had been having a mad 5 mins in the run in the living room. He was using me as something to jump over  :lol:

Then he sat still whilst i rubbed his head, then fell asleep on his coco pops box :001_wub: :lol:


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Awwww what a big baby, he is so gorgeous hun.


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

What a cutie he is 

*Heidi*


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Heres a vid of him

Excuse the mess in the background. I was in the middle of tidying up :blushing:


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

Hehe, climbing onto your legs for a quick head scratch :001_tt1:


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

Aww thats so sweet! Bless him!


----------



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

He's a wee darlin'


----------



## shutterspeed (Mar 23, 2010)

What a darling bunny!!


----------



## Zippstar (Sep 25, 2008)

he is so sweet lol!


----------



## Lollie1515 (Feb 9, 2010)

So Sweet :001_wub:

Whata love x


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

That is absolutely adorable!


----------



## jemma_79 (Nov 1, 2009)

Soooooooooooo cute. Love his markings!


----------



## Mum2Alfie (Jan 4, 2010)

Awww that is such a cute piccy! :thumbup:

I am sure I had a photo of my son doing simular but it werent a box it was his breakfast! heehee

He is a gorgious bunny! You have some lovely aminals!


----------

